# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  11 years married today!

## brandy

who would believe it! ive been in this country for nearly 12 years now.. and married for 11 of em today! wow.. cant believe we haven't killed each other yet! love you hunny!

----------


## kitty kat

congratulations  :Smile:  thats some achievement hope you have a fantastic day

----------


## cherokee

*A Very Happy* 
*11th Wedding Anniversary*
*To You, Brandy and Your Husband*
*Best Wishes*
*XX*

----------


## AliciaMackinnon

congrats!!!!!!!

----------


## brandy

*laughs* thanks.. we are not doing much.. i have torn ligaments in my foot so hobble is the best i can do! so just laying back with my feet up! 
but we did wish each other a happy anniversary.. and a kiss and a cuddle ! so alls good!

----------


## Dadie

congrats Brandy and Don!
I would have replied earlier but my kids are spewing up today...
Life with kids is never boring.....

----------

